# MAC - Falling In Love Again



## Richelle83 (Aug 3, 2013)

LyseD suggested that we have a thread talking about past collections/singular items that were once forgotten but now are being loved again.

  	Thanks NinaInHouston for the title help!

  	So here it is, tell us what are some old MAC collections/items that are back in regular rotation!


----------



## lyseD (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been using some older MAC because I have seriously cut back this year and to tell the truth I'm loving it.

  	I forgot how may gorgeous things I have.

  	Yesterday was cornflower blue pigment -- I think it's been 18 months at least since I pulled this beauty out.


----------



## pemily (Aug 3, 2013)

Mine isn't old but because I buy so much all the time things get unused. I wore silly lipstick last night loved it! It was sitting in a box for 6 weeks!  So wearable and unique!


----------



## singer82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Its hard to say cause I'm constantly rotating what I use in my stash. But I do want to start using my Posh Paradise paint pots more before they go bad. I've barely touched them since I got them. And still got a few other p/p's and the Gareth Pugh X-metal shadows that are sitting in the fridge waiting to be used. Bad me!   





lyseD said:


> I've been using some older MAC because I have seriously cut back this year and to tell the truth I'm loving it.  I forgot how may gorgeous things I have.  Yesterday was cornflower blue pigment -- I think it's been 18 months at least since I pulled this beauty out.


  Oooo I love that piggy! It's one if my favs, it's so purty


----------



## lyseD (Aug 3, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Oooo I love that piggy! It's one if my favs, it's so purty


	I have a purple from Posh Paradise too -- I need to wear it again.

  	edit - half wild, I just looked it up.


----------



## chola (Aug 3, 2013)

I love old MAC items. I started with MAC 4 years ago and two years ago i started to collect very very old items-back from early 2000 and 90ties.

  	I m more excited when i can get hold of an old mac item which i tried to get for an long time than an new MAC LE item. 

  	Anyone else who collect really old MAC stuff?


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 3, 2013)

I came across something this week that I keep forgetting I have. Violet Lipmix. Since I found it I wore it at least three times this week on top of NYX's Prune lip pencil.


----------



## Mizani (Aug 3, 2013)

Within the past year I got a new appreciation for my MAC Charred Red Lipstick.  When I first got it, I thought it was just okay.  I wore it once every now and then and eventually neglected it for like a couple of years.  Then last year I rediscovered it and now think it is great!  If I knew then what I know now, I would have bought a 2nd one before it was discontinued.  And since it was a PRO lipstick, not that many of them are in circulation like on eBay for purchase.


----------



## jsparkle (Aug 4, 2013)

singer82 said:


> Its hard to say cause I'm constantly rotating what I use in my stash. But I do want to start using my Posh Paradise paint pots more before they go bad. I've barely touched them since I got them. And still got a few other p/p's and the Gareth Pugh X-metal shadows that are sitting in the fridge waiting to be used. Bad me! Oooo I love that piggy! It's one if my favs, it's so purty


  Does the fridge really help preserve?!!


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been buying MAC for 20 years, but until I went on my binge last year I mainly just bought a few lippies and an occasional quad and used them up. My oldest items are a couple of years old, so I don't feel like anything is ancient. The official shelf life on lippies is 2 years but I've never had one go bad, even when I've used it for 3 or 4 years.

  	I'm quite proud of myself for scaling back my buying so much in 2013: Shell Pearl, Once Upon a Time and Aztec Brick from YOTS, Flatter Me and Oh, Oh, Oh from AG's, Definitely Defined, Fiery Impact and Opalesse from ED2, Heroine and Ablaze from Fashion Sets, Eclair from BB, Bare My Soul Quad, Caliente and Feel My Pulse from TR, Adored, Fever Isle and Narcissus and two HG items from Erine - Marine Life and My Paradise. Twentiesh items - lots to those who don't love makeup but very sane compared to last year's damage. I don't count items like foundation/tinted moisturizer, primers, mascara or powder since they're staples and get replaced regularly. I just got back from the US and stocked up on all of these while there.

  	As for falling in love again, I'll always love Viva Glam 1. I can understand why they're relaunching it for a whole new generation. I remember the launch - it was my first ever MAC purchase. I also wore all my EDES again in a single week - still love those. I've been working on rotating my makeup all year since I'd only tried some items a handful of times. Apart from some bright e/s and lip pies that I don't wear often but am happy to have for when I want them (they get called into service for performance makeup for my daughter and her friends), I try to make sure most items get regular love. I do have some blush that I almost never reach for and could probably let go of:

  	Early Morning
  	Plum Foolery
  	Fleet Fast
  	NARS Joie de Vivre Palette

  	I'll make an effort to pull these out more this fall. If they don't get more use, I'm purging them. I'll give my youngest the NARS palette and hand over the other items for my 18 year-old's friends. Every time I do a trimming of my collection my daughter puts a pic on one of her Facebook groups and it's like feeding time at the shark tank. LOL

  	I love my collection but like it even better when I keep things to what I really enjoy.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 4, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> I've been buying MAC for 20 years, but until I went on my binge last year I mainly just bought a few lippies and an occasional quad and used them up. My oldest items are a couple of years old, so I don't feel like anything is ancient. The official shelf life on lippies is 2 years but I've never had one go bad, even when I've used it for 3 or 4 years.
> 
> I'm quite proud of myself for scaling back my buying so much in 2013: Shell Pearl, Once Upon a Time and Aztec Brick from YOTS, Flatter Me and Oh, Oh, Oh from AG's, Definitely Defined, Fiery Impact and Opalesse from ED2, Heroine and Ablaze from Fashion Sets, Eclair from BB, Bare My Soul Quad, Caliente and Feel My Pulse from TR, Adored, Fever Isle and Narcissus and two HG items from Erine - Marine Life and My Paradise. Twentiesh items - lots to those who don't love makeup but very sane compared to last year's damage. _*I don't count items like foundation/tinted moisturizer, primers, mascara or powder since they're staples and get replaced regularly.*_ I just got back from the US and stocked up on all of these while there.
> 
> ...


 
  	Hmm, think I'll start doing that.


----------



## OctoberViolet (Aug 6, 2013)

I just pulled out my Mattene lipstick in Deliciously Forbidden. I know it's not that old, but I forgot how much I love mattenes. I hope MAC will come out with some new ones soon.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Aug 6, 2013)

Today I'm wearing Ravishing lipstick which I haven't worn since last year lol and I forgot how great of a nude lipstick it is.


----------



## CydYoshi (Aug 6, 2013)

My first MAC lipstick was "Patisserie". I found it a few weeks ago when I was tidying up my stuff...
  	I had forgotten how beautiful the color was. This is still a beautiful color (swatched on my hand) but it smells weird now.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 6, 2013)

CydYoshi said:


> My first MAC lipstick was "Patisserie". I found it a few weeks ago when I was tidying up my stuff...
> I had forgotten how beautiful the color was. This is still a beautiful color (swatched on my hand) but it smells weird now.


  	 Patisserie is on my wish list, it looks so lovely.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Aug 6, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I would never have guessed Ravishing to be a nude.
> I have that one too, haven't worn it in forever.
> 
> Patisserie is on my wish list, it looks so lovely.


  	It does have color to it, but on me it looks like it could be in the nude family.


----------



## katred (Aug 7, 2013)

Every time I wear "Desire" lipstick, I'm reminded of all the things that I really like about Mac. I've gone through many tubes of that shade and I never want to be without it. To me, it's a perfect autumn colour that's deep and dark on the one hand, but has some translucency, so it doesn't get to that full-on vamp level of more opaque shades. I have to stop myself from using Manila Paper more often as well. It's a gorgeous warm highlighter- I find it much easier to use than Nylon, which looks too frosty on my eyes.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 7, 2013)

Just looked up Desire swatches. It is beautiful and it might work on me because it's sheer.

  	Thanks katred


----------



## MissKittie (Aug 8, 2013)

I have NEVER worn my Violetta lipstick since I purchased it three years ago when the Venomous Villains collection came out! I was just sooooo caught up in the hype of that collection that I just had to buy everything that came with it. I ended up selling the things that I didn't wear. Anyway, I wore Violetta last week with Currant lipliner and BOOM! I'm in love! I have over 100 MAC lipsticks and I'm trying to start wearing all of them


----------



## liba (Aug 8, 2013)

I found my ancient tube of Isis a little while ago while going through some boxes of random stuff. That one is definitely going back into the rotation when we get into fall/winter. I think it's going to look great with Zestful on the eyes.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 8, 2013)

Went to a tennis tournament today and since I would be wearing sunglasses all day I wanted a really pretty gloss -- dug out Double Dare -- so gorgeous, I love all my cremesheens.


----------



## CydYoshi (Aug 8, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Went to a tennis tournament today and since I would be wearing sunglasses all day I wanted a really pretty gloss -- dug out Double Dare -- so gorgeous, *I love all my cremesheens*.


  	 I don't own Double Dare, but I love all my cremesheens too !


----------



## lyseD (Aug 9, 2013)

CydYoshi said:


> I don't own Double Dare, but I love all my cremesheens too !


	It was one of those days when I went to the MAC counter and was determined to get something. The MA kept suggesting Double Dare and Loud and Lovely and I kept declining because they looked too dark. After circling the counter twenty times and not finding anything to buy (hard to imagine) I decided to try DD and LL on. Bought them both --  they are so beautiful.


----------



## katred (Aug 13, 2013)

liba said:


> I found my ancient tube of Isis a little while ago while going through some boxes of random stuff. That one is definitely going back into the rotation when we get into fall/winter. I think it's going to look great with Zestful on the eyes.


  	I adore this shade. And you know what? My tube still smells fine and the texture remains lovely. Go figure. Truly one of the best examples of a shade that's offbeat and unique, but also very wearable.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm looking for some permanent shadows to add to my Indulge order?

  	Any suggestions for MUST haves?

  	Any opinions on Star Violet? In some swatches it looks perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  in others not so much. How would you describe it?

  	Thank you for your help.


----------



## lyseD (Aug 30, 2013)

Wore girlie on the lid yesterday with omega in the crease -- I forgot how much I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 girlie.


----------



## makeba (Aug 31, 2013)

Wore lavender whip yesterday and loved it


----------



## jsparkle (Aug 31, 2013)

MissKittie said:


> I have NEVER worn my Violetta lipstick since I purchased it three years ago when the Venomous Villains collection came out! I was just sooooo caught up in the hype of that collection that I just had to buy everything that came with it. I ended up selling the things that I didn't wear. Anyway, I wore Violetta last week with Currant lipliner and BOOM! I'm in love! I have over 100 MAC lipsticks and I'm trying to start wearing all of them


 I need to do the same!! I have soooooo many!! & I don't wear on a daily basis to work so I need to start rotating my weekend mu


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 3, 2013)

jsparkle said:


> Does the fridge really help preserve?!!


  Yes, it does.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 3, 2013)

Just gotta say, Wedge eyeshadow is the shizzle.


----------



## ma146rina (Sep 3, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I'm looking for some permanent shadows to add to my Indulge order?
> 
> Any suggestions for MUST haves?
> 
> ...


  I LOVE Star Violet,it's a very wearable plum color,not too red,just perfect.Lately i have been obsessed with Uninterrupted prolong wear eyeshadow(HG),Coppering(great fall color),Espresso(neutral brown) and Ricepaper for a subtle brow highlight.hope that helps


----------



## lyseD (Sep 3, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Just gotta say, Wedge eyeshadow is the shizzle.


  One of my favourites.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 3, 2013)

ma146rina said:


> I LOVE Star Violet,it's a very wearable plum color,not too red,just perfect.Lately i have been obsessed with Uninterrupted prolong wear eyeshadow(HG),Coppering(great fall color),Espresso(neutral brown) and Ricepaper for a subtle brow highlight.hope that helps


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been trying to dig back into my permanent MAC stash, and I ended up loving the look I did today. I did Seedy Pearl on the lid, Plum Dressing in the crease, Brule as a highlight, Pink Cult (not perm but my fave neutral blush) as a blush, and Rebel on the lips. I'm trying to use my purples more


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 4, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I've been trying to dig back into my permanent MAC stash, and I ended up loving the look I did today. I did Seedy Pearl on the lid, Plum Dressing in the crease, Brule as a highlight, Pink Cult (not perm but my fave neutral blush) as a blush, and Rebel on the lips. I'm trying to use my purples more


  That sounds very pretty Knope2012.


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 4, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> That sounds very pretty Knope2012.


  Thanks! I have a picture of it in my avatar now, but the lighting/sizing is not great


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 4, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> Thanks! I have a picture of it in my avatar now, *but the lighting/sizing is not great*


  Still pretty though. What lipstick are you wearing? It looks great on you.


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 4, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> Still pretty though. What lipstick are you wearing? It looks great on you.


  Thank you! It's Rebel. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 5, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I've been trying to dig back into my permanent MAC stash, and I ended up loving the look I did today. I did Seedy Pearl on the lid, Plum Dressing in the crease, Brule as a highlight, Pink Cult (not perm but my fave neutral blush) as a blush, and Rebel on the lips. I'm trying to use my purples more


  Plum Dressing is such a great color for purple combos.  I am not sure why Seedy Pearl doesn't get as much love either but I use both of those a lot.  Brule and Yogurt are great neutrals to pair with purples too.  Quarry is a great crease color, along with Kid and Wedge.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 5, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Plum Dressing is such a great color for purple combos.  I am not sure why Seedy Pearl doesn't get as much love either but I use both of those a lot.  Brule and Yogurt are great neutrals to pair with purples too.  Quarry is a great crease color, along with Kid and Wedge.


  Love Plum Dressing I need to pull it out so I use it more.


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 5, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Love Plum Dressing I need to pull it out so I use it more.


  I don't use mine much either. I think this is only the second or third time I've used it. I like it with Electra on the lid sometimes.

  Today, I'm wearing Malt on the lid with Twinks in the crease. This is my first time using Malt, and I like it a lot. It's only a shade or two darker than my skin color, but it's really nice.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 11, 2013)

So, I got some surprise money and thought I'd put a dent in my MAC wishlist.

  Please feel free to make suggestions of colours to add or remove (especially if you think some are dupes of common shades), I'd really appreciate it.

  Thank you.


  Lipsticks --        Cherish
                          Cosmo
                          Craving
   Fanfare
   Honeylove
                          Jubilee
                          Modesty
                          On Hold
                          Patisserie

  Shadows --       Mauveless
                         Espresso
                         Print


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 11, 2013)

Although UD's Naked palettes seem to have found their way into my neutral "go-to" pile, I have recently pulled out my neutrals MAC palette and fallen back in love with some of my old trusty staples! This past weekend, for a Pin-up look I used Naked Lunch on the lid, Saddle in the crease, Handwritten to darken my outer v and crease, Orb as my browbone highlight, with Nylon on my tearduct. Smudged a combo of the brown shades on my lower lashline as well.... 

  I really keep forgetting how much I LOVE my MAC neutrals. I am happy that I forced myself to use them and give those darn Naked palettes a break!  

  Mahogany lip liner with Apres Chic lipstick... LOVE again!

  AND the other day is used Fresco Rose PP lid w/ Expensive Pink on top, Star Violet crease, Sketch outer v, Motif *tearduct* highlight... THIS used to be a FAV combo of mine I had COMPLETELY forgotten about! 

  This thread sort of inspired me to pull out some of my perm stuff, so thanks for the reminder Specktra dolls!

  EDIT: used Motif as tearduct highlight not browbone highlight ... this wasn't clear... oops sorry


----------



## katred (Sep 11, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Although UD's Naked palettes seem to have found their way into my neutral "go-to" pile, I have recently pulled out my neutrals MAC palette and fallen back in love with some of my old trusty staples! This past weekend, for a Pin-up look I used Naked Lunch on the lid, Saddle in the crease, Handwritten to darken my outer v and crease, Orb as my browbone highlight, with Nylon on my tearduct. Smudged a combo of the brown shades on my lower lashline as well....
> 
> I really keep forgetting how much I LOVE my MAC neutrals. I am happy that I forced myself to use them and give those darn Naked palettes a break!
> 
> ...


  Ah, Motif is one of those magical shades that everyone overlooks. I must be on my third or fourth one. It's a bit too dark to work as a highlight for me, but I love it as an all-over lid shade, mixed with Star Violet on the outer third and Contrast (another Mac staple) in the outer v/ crease. 

  Speaking of reawakening Mac love, I wore Strawberry Blonde lipglass today. Wow. That is just a killer colour. It's bright enough to show, but it's not too bold for the office or a more understated look. Every time I wear it, I seem to get told that I look nice. No one ever mentions the lip colour specifically, but I always get compliments. It does seem to connect with something in my undertones or my inherent colouring, because when I see it on myself, I find I look healthier.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Sep 11, 2013)

One of my first lipstick purchases from MAC was Please Me and I lost it sometime last year. I recently bought a new one and man, I forgot how much I loved it. It's such a pretty rose-y pink on my lips and pretty much goes with everything. It's such a beautiful color.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 11, 2013)

lyseD said:


> So, I got some surprise money and thought I'd put a dent in my MAC wishlist.  Please feel free to make suggestions of colours to add or remove (especially if you think some are dupes of common shades), I'd really appreciate it.  Thank you.  Lipsticks --        Cherish                         Cosmo                         Craving  Fanfare
> Honeylove
> Jubilee                         Modesty                         On Hold                         Patisserie  Shadows --       Mauveless                        Espresso                        Print


 Solid list. Many of my faves on there.


----------



## PixieDancer (Sep 11, 2013)

katred said:


> Ah, Motif is one of those magical shades that everyone overlooks. I must be on my third or fourth one. *It's a bit too dark to work as a highlight for me*, but I love it as an all-over lid shade, mixed with Star Violet on the outer third and Contrast (another Mac staple) in the outer v/ crease.
> 
> Speaking of reawakening Mac love, I wore Strawberry Blonde lipglass today. Wow. That is just a killer colour. It's bright enough to show, but it's not too bold for the office or a more understated look. Every time I wear it, I seem to get told that I look nice. No one ever mentions the lip colour specifically, but I always get compliments. It does seem to connect with something in my undertones or my inherent colouring, because when I see it on myself, I find I look healthier.


 
  Oopsie... I edited my original post... I meant I use Motif as a tearduct highlight, not browbone, sorry... it wouldn't work for me on my browbone either I don't think! LOL
  It IS a beautiful shade! I use it on the lid a lot too! I will DEFINITELY try your combo! I never think to use those dark blues w Star Violet... I don't know why! It sounds GORGEOUS!!
  Thanks for the suggestion!

  You have me curious about SB now!!!


----------



## liba (Sep 11, 2013)

Knope2012 said:


> I've been trying to dig back into my permanent MAC stash, and I ended up loving the look I did today. I did Seedy Pearl on the lid, Plum Dressing in the crease, Brule as a highlight, Pink Cult (not perm but my fave neutral blush) as a blush, and Rebel on the lips. I'm trying to use my purples more


  Even when I hardly wore makeup and had just 4 or 5 shadows, I always had Seedy Pearl. 

  My skin tone has changed and I can't wear it as well as I used to, but I still have it sitting around.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 11, 2013)

liba said:


> Even when I hardly wore makeup and had just 4 or 5 shadows, *I always had Seedy Pearl. *
> 
> My skin tone has changed and I can't wear it as well as I used to, but I still have it sitting around.


  i somehow don't have a seedy pearl yet....not even in a palette! madness!


----------



## Knope2012 (Sep 13, 2013)

liba said:


> Even when I hardly wore makeup and had just 4 or 5 shadows, I always had Seedy Pearl.
> 
> My skin tone has changed and I can't wear it as well as I used to, but I still have it sitting around.


  I love seedy pearl, though I don't know how well it would show up on someone more than few shades darker than me. It's been my go-to for years.


----------



## lyseD (Sep 18, 2013)

Went to get Print today but the MA convinced me to try Keep Your Cool. It looks very pretty and seemed to blend really well. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 22, 2013)

I've started to use my spitfire lippie again. How could I have ever thought about getting rid of it?


----------



## lyseD (Oct 12, 2013)

I took my_ LONG_ list of permanent products to my MA yesterday and she said you need Craving and Cosmo for fall. Both beautiful. I'm so glad I am lucky enough to have wonderful MAC staff.


----------



## dreamlove (Oct 12, 2013)

OctoberViolet said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]I just pulled out my Mattene lipstick in Deliciously Forbidden. I know it's not that old, but I forgot how much I love mattenes. I hope MAC will come out with some new ones soon.[/COLOR]


 Yes I forgot I loved "seductive intent"


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 12, 2013)

this would be a great name for a collex of le repromotes.


----------



## lyseD (Oct 31, 2013)

Found Sumptuous Olive at the bottom of the drawer -- what a gorgeous colour.


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 1, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Found Sumptuous Olive at the bottom of the drawer -- what a gorgeous colour.


  It is gorgeous!!! I am wearing Sumptuous Olive because of your post. I put Grain on the brow bone and used Coquette in the crease + Brun on the outer V.


----------



## Audrey C (Nov 1, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Found Sumptuous Olive at the bottom of the drawer -- what a gorgeous colour.


  Sumptuous Olive is my favourite office green. It's a staple, like Sable.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 1, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Found Sumptuous Olive at the bottom of the drawer -- what a gorgeous colour.
> It is gorgeous!!! I am wearing Sumptuous Olive because of your post. I put Grain on the brow bone and used Coquette in the crease + Brun on the outer V.


Sounds nice.


----------



## Baby1black (Nov 1, 2013)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> I've started to use my spitfire lippie again. How could I have ever thought about getting rid of it?


 I actually got rid of mine just because I was not wearing it often. I think because I'm acquiring new lippies at a very high rate. Seriously what is it about me and lipsticks.


----------



## liba (Nov 1, 2013)

PixieDancer said:


> Although UD's Naked palettes seem to have found their way into my neutral "go-to" pile, I have recently pulled out my neutrals MAC palette and fallen back in love with some of my old trusty staples! This past weekend, for a Pin-up look I used Naked Lunch on the lid, Saddle in the crease, Handwritten to darken my outer v and crease, Orb as my browbone highlight, with Nylon on my tearduct. Smudged a combo of the brown shades on my lower lashline as well....
> 
> I really keep forgetting how much I LOVE my MAC neutrals. I am happy that I forced myself to use them and give those darn Naked palettes a break!
> 
> ...


  MAC was THE neutrals makeup expert line for so many years - they built their whole reputation on perfect neutrals for all skin tones! There's good reason those classic perm shadows work so well.


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 2, 2013)

liba said:


> MAC was THE neutrals makeup expert line for so many years - they built their whole reputation on perfect neutrals for all skin tones! There's good reason those classic perm shadows work so well.


  Agree! That's why I make consistent effort building my perm eyeshadow and lipstick collection every month amidst all the LE collections. Just so sad they discontinued the old palette and replaced it with the new see thru one. I want all my palettes to be the same.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 2, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> Agree! That's why I make consistent effort building my perm eyeshadow and lipstick collection every month amidst all the LE collections. Just so sad they discontinued the old palette and replaced it with the new see thru one. I want all my palettes to be the same.


 me too. I want all my palettes to be the same.  I used my bbq lip liner last week and i love it. I dont have cork lip liner but i have chestnut. I also used amber lights on my lid, saddle in the crease, bamboo as my brow high light and brun in my outter v. These were my first mac eyeshadows


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 2, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> me too. I want all my palettes to be the same. I used my bbq lip liner last week and i love it. I dont have cork lip liner but i have chestnut. I also used amber lights on my lid, saddle in the crease, bamboo as my brow high light and brun in my outter v. These were my first mac eyeshadows


  Ooh those are all in my wishlist! This nov since there's just one collection coming out I'm getting Amber Lights and more pigments (blonde's gold and true chartreuse among others).

  You could get away with these type of (neutral) colors  (saddle&bamboo)without the CSM calling you out.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 2, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> LouGarner said:
> 
> 
> > me too. I want all my palettes to be the same. I used my bbq lip liner last week and i love it. I dont have cork lip liner but i have chestnut. I also used amber lights on my lid, saddle in the crease, bamboo as my brow high light and brun in my outter v. These were my first mac eyeshadows
> ...


I have nothing on my list for November so lots of permanent products for me.


----------



## ijesslovebeauty (Nov 2, 2013)

Actually I havnt used superb in a while, now that its being released in a new collection again, I've been using it everyday again.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 2, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> Ooh those are all in my wishlist! This nov since there's just one collection coming out I'm getting Amber Lights and more pigments (blonde's gold and true chartreuse among others).  You could get away with these type of (neutral) colors  (saddle&bamboo)without the CSM calling you out. :haha:


girl, yes lol. Its a neutral eye lol and its not against regulation to wear make up as long as it   looks natural and compliments the uniform. What e/s do you wear to work?


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 2, 2013)

LouGarner said:


> girl, yes lol. Its a neutral eye lol and its not against regulation to wear make up as long as it looks natural and compliments the uniform. What e/s do you wear to work?


  I have all the e/s under the "bestsellers" tab (all that glitters, shroom, brule, naked lunch, ricepaper, satin taupe, carbon etc). I thought that was a good reference to start and it was.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 2, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I have all the e/s under the "bestsellers" tab (all that glitters, shroom, brule, naked lunch, ricepaper, satin taupe, carbon etc). I thought that was a good reference to start and it was.


i still need naked lunch and ricepaper


----------



## lyseD (Nov 3, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> LouGarner said:
> 
> 
> > girl, yes lol. Its a neutral eye lol and its not against regulation to wear make up as long as it looks natural and compliments the uniform. What e/s do you wear to work?
> ...


I never thought of checking that list. I hope I have most of them.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks like I need Retrospeck, Nylon and Espresso

  Should I dare check the lipstick list?


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 3, 2013)

Just rediscovered Nocturnal Instincts and Rebel.  After these gritty azz retromattes Rebel glides on like a dream!


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 3, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Looks like I need Retrospeck, Nylon and Espresso
> 
> Should I dare check the lipstick list?


  The neutral lipstick perms are absolutely awesome!


----------



## Haven (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been using Whisper of Guilt a lot lately.  It isn't that old, but it was being neglected.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 3, 2013)

Haven said:


> I have been using Whisper of Guilt a lot lately.  It isn't that old, but it was being neglected.


With all the collection MAC puts out it's easy to neglect things that just came out! I've actually been reading on Spektra and realized I had bought something and completely forgot about it.


----------



## MRV (Nov 4, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Just rediscovered Nocturnal Instincts and Rebel. After these gritty azz retromattes *Rebel *glides on like a dream!


  Love Rebel! It's one of my fave perms (not that I have many of them).


----------



## brackett0701 (Nov 4, 2013)

martiangurll said:


> Just rediscovered Nocturnal Instincts and Rebel.  After these gritty azz retromattes Rebel glides on like a dream!


 I love rebel!!


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 4, 2013)

So sad they're discontinuing Till Tomorrow Pro longwear lipcreme. It's my perfect mlbb color. I've bought a BU already.


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 5, 2013)

Retried Rocker today, now its a gorgeous Fall red!  I think next time I need Prep and Prime with it though.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 7, 2013)

Picked up Retrospeck. Not sure if I need Espresso, I have a lot of dark browns.


----------



## martiangurll (Nov 7, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Picked up Retrospeck. Not sure if I need Espresso, I have a lot of dark browns.


 Embark is my go to dk brown.


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 8, 2013)

I bought MAC Indianwood paint pot instead of the Rihanna CCB (I already have 3 other CCBs so I don't need another one). I am loving it.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 8, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I bought MAC Indianwood paint pot instead of the Rihanna CCB (I already have 3 other CCBs so I don't need another one). I am loving it.


Love Indianwood, so pretty. It kind of reminds me of Woodwinked.


----------



## roya (Nov 8, 2013)

I've been trying to use more of my perm items too before buying any more LE.. There are the obvious must haves but these I feel like don't get talked about and are definitely must haves:  - Grain eyeshadow ( satin finish, completely neutral champagne gold, goes perfect with a bold lip bc it's so subtle and velvety)  - Diva lipstick (dark crimson red, soo beautiful for fall!)  - Vex eyeshadow (duo chrome grayish green and pink..like an amped up seedy pearl)  -  Margin blush (it's like a bronzey gold and it goes with everything..I reach for this when I don't know what blush to wear)


----------



## ma146rina (Nov 8, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Picked up Retrospeck. Not sure if I need Espresso, I have a lot of dark browns.


  Espresso is special in my opinion,it's more in the cooler side but it pairs very well with warm colors like Tan(one of my fav combos),not too dark but dark enough for the outer V and it blends amazingly well


----------



## lyseD (Nov 8, 2013)

roya said:


> - Margin blush (it's like a bronzey gold and it goes with everything..I reach for this when I don't know what blush to wear)


Now I'll have to add Grain to my wish list.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 8, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Picked up Retrospeck. Not sure if I need Espresso, I have a lot of dark browns.
> Espresso is special in my opinion,it's more in the cooler side but it pairs very well with warm colors like Tan(one of my fav combos),not too dark but dark enough for the outer V and it blends amazingly well


Okay, stays on my list.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 16, 2013)

Why does no other liner work like Feline?


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 16, 2013)

It's really awesome the pro palettes have been reduced awhile ago to $8 and the inserts $2. I have managed to replace my old e/s palettes and build up a new one for blushes. My Tres Cheek, Style Seeker and Taste Temptation blushes have a home now and they get used more!


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 16, 2013)

roya said:


> - Margin blush (it's like a bronzey gold and it goes with everything..I reach for this when I don't know what blush to wear)


  I want to try Vex, it looks very interesting!

  I've been wearing Margin lately, as well as Style (used to be my most used blush a long time ago) and I'm loving both of them!


----------



## lyseD (Nov 16, 2013)

KrystalAnne said:


> roya said:
> 
> 
> > - Margin blush (it's like a bronzey gold and it goes with everything..I reach for this when I don't know what blush to wear)
> ...


Vex is great. I just picked it up this summer but have used it quite a bit.

  Margin is on my wishlist.


----------



## roya (Nov 16, 2013)

Vex is seriously versatile, I like to wear it with Rebel and Plumful on the lips but you can wear it with virtually any crease color to lean the color warm or cool    And KrystalAnne, I agree on Style! It's the perfect peach, I love that you don't really need highlighter because of the sheer gold shimmer.


----------



## LouGarner (Nov 16, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Vex is great. I just picked it up this summer but have used it quite a bit.  Margin is on my wishlist.  :wishlist:


just picked up margin blush


----------



## lyseD (Nov 20, 2013)

Tried my Craving today for the first time --


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 20, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Tried my Craving today for the first time --


  It's a beautiful shade! I used one of the Styleseeker duo eyeshadow today. The shimmery orange and brown one that reminds me of fall leaves.


----------



## MRV (Nov 26, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> It's a beautiful shade! I used one of the *Styleseeker duo eyeshadow today. The shimmery orange and brown one *that reminds me of fall leaves.


  Love that duo!

  I'm wearing Perfect Topping all over my face (I'm trying to avoid a powdery look as it's getting colder&dryer) - I don't think I've tried a MSF all over before, but I remembered someone telling about PT. Also Fusion Pink on lips!


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 26, 2013)

I gave some love to my Carine Roitfeld desert palette today. I am happy I picked it up at a CCO few months ago. Paired it up with MAC Twig l/s.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 27, 2013)

Going to do some holiday shopping. Just put on Hot Paprika and Uninterrupted in the crease with Sketch on the lid -- pretty.

  Thanks to erin for getting me hooked on Pro-Longwear shadows. Hope we get more soon.


----------



## LoR (Nov 27, 2013)

I am obsessed with pro longwear eyeshadows too. Uninterrupted is my all time favorite eyeshadow. I would love more of them too...especially matte ones.



  I started using my Viva Glam Nicki 2 again. I forgot how much I loved it when it came out. I put  patience please pro long wear lipglass on it and it turns into the perfect baby pink on me.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 27, 2013)

LoR said:


> I am obsessed with pro longwear eyeshadows too. Uninterrupted is my all time favorite eyeshadow. I would love more of them too...especially matte ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I started using my Viva Glam Nicki 2 again. I forgot how much I loved it when it came out. I put  patience please pro long wear lipglass on it and it turns into the perfect baby pink on me.


LoR do you have Mauveless? It is gorgeous.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Nov 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> LoR do you have Mauveless? It is gorgeous.


  I need that one!


----------



## LoR (Nov 27, 2013)

lyseD said:


> LoR do you have Mauveless? It is gorgeous.


  I dont have it but I keep looking at it online. What do you wear it with? maybe I'll get it now that it's in pallette form


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 27, 2013)

Since there were no major collections this month, I was able to pick up stuff I've wanted forever but been bumping off the monthly list because of the LE's. I got Lady Danger, Chili and Diva. Can't wait to try them on since the swatches are all awesome.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 28, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> Since there were no major collections this month, I was able to pick up stuff I've wanted forever but been bumping off the monthly list because of the LE's. I got Lady Danger, Chili and Diva. Can't wait to try them on since the swatches are all awesome.


Nice. I put some permanent items on my holiday wish list -- Jubilee l/s, Carefree and Woodwinked shadows. Hope to find these in my stocking.


----------



## brackett0701 (Nov 29, 2013)

Wearing my fav lipstick today: Rebel. This is the first time I tried it with Revenge Is Sweet Lipglass on top. I'm loving this combo.


----------



## brackett0701 (Nov 30, 2013)

Another fav lip combo of mine. Creme In Your Coffee and NYX Real Nude lipgloss on top.


----------



## lyseD (Nov 30, 2013)

brackett0701 said:


>


  Looks beautiful. I should try that one.


----------



## brackett0701 (Nov 30, 2013)

@LyseD thank you. Yes try it hopefully you'll love it as much as I do


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2013)

One of my new favorite combos is Rebel with Flat Out Fabulous. I put a light layer of Rebel on first and then top it off with FOF. The color is amazing.


----------



## Serenityy (Dec 2, 2013)

I have been showing much love to Soft and Gentle msf and Creme in Your Coffee lipstick lately. Absolutely love them.


----------



## SatelliteDrmr (Dec 2, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> One of my new favorite combos is Rebel with Flat Out Fabulous. I put a light layer of Rebel on first and then top it off with FOF. The color is amazing.


  I need to try this. I always bypass Rebel for darker colours in my stash. I love Rebel, but I haven't treated it nicely lately. 

  ETA: Just tried it! Awesome! Also, tried Rebel over Hautecore... OMG, the colour of my dreams!


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 2, 2013)

Swatches !?


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 2, 2013)

SatelliteDrmr said:


> I need to try this. I always bypass Rebel for darker colours in my stash. I love Rebel, but I haven't treated it nicely lately.
> 
> ETA: Just tried it! Awesome! Also, tried Rebel over Hautecore... OMG, the colour of my dreams!


  Yes, swatches please. I didn't buy Hautecore but I love seeing other colours layered over the black. It is such an intriguing and lovely base.


----------



## ma146rina (Dec 2, 2013)

I have been wearing Prom Princess blush for 3 days straight! Especially paired with Superb,it's stunning


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 2, 2013)

Vandekamp said:


> One of my new favorite combos is Rebel with Flat Out Fabulous. I put a light layer of Rebel on first and then top it off with FOF. The color is amazing.


  I will have to try this soon!


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 3, 2013)

I have on Jete e/s inner half of lid, Omega outer half and Espresso outer v and crease. Jete is such a pretty ballerina pink.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 3, 2013)

bluelitzer said:


> I have on Jete e/s inner half of lid, Omega outer half and Espresso outer v and crease. Jete is such a pretty ballerina pink.


Don't have Jete was it LE?


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 3, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Don't have Jete was it LE?
> Yes, it was in the first By Request collection alongside Guacamole & Moth Brown
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelitzer*
> ...


  Jete is so feminine and pretty! Love that shadow!


----------



## bluelitzer (Dec 4, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Don't have Jete was it LE?


yes  I think spring 2012 by request.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 4, 2013)

Found Jete on the Sale and Swap thread. Hopefully I can get one.


----------



## KrystalAnne (Dec 4, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Found Jete on the Sale and Swap thread. Hopefully I can get one.


  Good luck!


----------



## lyseD (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anyone ever used Carefree Prolongwear eyeshadow as a face highlighter?


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 24, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Has anyone ever used Carefree Prolongwear eyeshadow as a face highlighter?


  I have and I love it.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 25, 2013)

Some nice  products from mom -- concrete, carefree, woodwinked and guacamole shadows, minted liner, jubilee and flair for finery lipsticks.


----------



## lyseD (Dec 31, 2013)

LOVE concrete. It blends beautifully and is a wonderful crease colour.


----------



## Audrey C (Dec 31, 2013)

lyseD said:


> Found Jete on the Sale and Swap thread. Hopefully I can get one.


  I like Jete as well. I bought it, decided it was too cool and gave it to my daughter. Then I decided to try it with browns, and decided I liked it a lot. So I had to order a second. Ergo...there are two in the house!


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 4, 2014)

Jete is a gorgeous brow color.  I just tried the PLW eyeshadow One to Watch after it sat in my "waiting to be tested" box (we won't mention how ridiculous that is) and I love it as a crease color.  It is pulling together so many different combinations of eye colors.  It is so smooth and buttery too.  This may become my hg crease color.  Luckily its huge so I don't feel a big urge to back it up.


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 9, 2014)

Man, MAC didn't repromote the brow gelcreme fluidlines. Bummer! I hope we see it again. They are awesome!


----------



## lyseD (Jan 9, 2014)

bluelitzer said:


> Man, MAC didn't repromote the brow gelcreme fluidlines. Bummer! I hope we see it again. They are awesome!


I'm still not sure about mine. I used it and thought it was too much. Last month I ran out of lingering so I used it again and really liked it.


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 9, 2014)

lyseD said:


> I'm still not sure about mine. I used it and thought it was too much. Last month I ran out of lingering so I used it again and really liked it.


  I wasn't used to applying fluidline for brow before I got this, it was always powder (eyeshadow). First few tries my brows were too thick then I got good at it and it looks amaaaaaaaaaaaaazing.


----------



## lyseD (Jan 10, 2014)

Picked up Fast Play (back to MAC) it really is pretty on.


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Picked up Fast Play (back to MAC) it really is pretty on.


 Fast play is in my top five lippie for sure.


----------



## bluelitzer (Jan 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Picked up Fast Play (back to MAC) it really is pretty on.


  It has always been on my wishlist


----------



## lyseD (Jan 11, 2014)

lyseD said:


> Picked up Fast Play (back to MAC) it really is pretty on.
> It has always been on my wishlist


To be honest I had a list of four and it was the one I dislike the least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I really like it.


----------

